# Light Recommendation For a 10 Gallon Tank Please?



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I take it that you don't want to buy a 20" Coralife or Current light fixture?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The easiest thing to do is to use standard incandescent light fixtures and replace the incandescent bulbs with screw-in flourescent bulbs each in the 15-25 watt range. If you can find the U-shaped bulbs those are more efficient than the spiral bulbs, though the spirals will also work (just plan to add slightly more wattage to compensate).

Put those over a glass canopy, add CO2 and ferts, and you're good to go.

Coralife doesn't make a 20" T5 fixture.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Please tell us where you can rent a PAR meter online! That is very good information to have.

Look at http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/116358-12-gal-nano-cube-adapting-planted.html to see what I'm trying on a similar size tank. A couple of 15 watt GE 6500K, screw-in CFL bulbs, with a very simple aluminum reflector will give you low medium to medium light intensity on a standard 10 gallon, good enough for almost any plants you will want to grow.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago (May 3, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> Please tell us where you can rent a PAR meter online! That is very good information to have.
> 
> Look at http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/116358-12-gal-nano-cube-adapting-planted.html to see what I'm trying on a similar size tank. A couple of 15 watt GE 6500K, screw-in CFL bulbs, with a very simple aluminum reflector will give you low medium to medium light intensity on a standard 10 gallon, good enough for almost any plants you will want to grow.


Here you go, Hoppy.
http://www.globeaqua.com/rental_par_meter.html

I have yet to try them out but I will in a week or so. I stumbled upon this link while doing searches in order to try and buy a PAR light meter. I just cannot spend $400 on something that I will use once to establish lighting and them maybe months down the line. 

If you try it out sooner let us know how you liked it.

Adrien


----------

